# Hungry Caterpillar by Itsoktogain (~BBW (Mult), Eating, Intrigue, ~SWG )



## itsoktogain (Jun 24, 2012)

_~BBW (Mult), Eating, Intrigue, ~SWG _- A perverse social butterfly becomes a very hungry caterpillar

*Hungry Caterpillar
by Itsoktogain*​
*Chapter One - Grace Lavelle gets a lab partner*

Grace Lavelle was every teenaged boy’s dream come true- the head cheerleader, blonde, five foot six, 120 pounds, 32 B bust, 24 inch waist, and a thirty three inch ass. 

Despite her lack of intelligence, Grace ruled the school as well as excelled in it- nerds were always eager to do her homework. As a result, she was in mostly honors classes. But the most work Grace ever did was in the bedroom. Grace was a lazy cheerleading captain, May, her co-captain was the grounded one. 

The only reason Grace hadn’t porked up yet was that she ate small portions in the day, only taking in calories from wine coolers on weekend nights. This, coupled with some light stretching at cheerleading practice and writhing and grinding on the hottest boy at the party each weekend kept up the svelte figure that was her scepter. 

Amanda Robin disliked Grace Lavelle and everything that she stood for. Amanda was a quiet hipster who skirted around the edges of the almost-cool crowd. But for the most part, Amanda was a loner, a bisexual, plump little loner. Weighing in at 154 pounds, five foot three Amanda sported a curious little pot belly that poked out of some of her smaller shirts, fairly ample breasts (36 C) and a wobbling bubble butt supported by jiggling thighs. 

Amanda wasn’t an overly gluttonous person, she came from a long line of chefs and possessed a terrible aversion to physical exertion. As an only child and an utterly friendless teen, Amanda had no one to taste test her recipes. She only started to cook midway through junior year. Now, the first day of senior year, she stood 29 pounds heavier.

It was cruel fate that brought these two opposites together. Room 204, Mr. Brinkley’s Honors Physics Class is where it all transpired. 

“Good morning class, and welcome,” said Mr. Brinkley, “Lab partners will be chosen a bit differently than usual this year. I want each of you, in alphabetical order to come up and pick a name out of this hat. Whoever’s name is on the slip of paper you pull out will be your lab partner for the year.”

All the boys hoped they would be lucky enough to snag Grace Lavelle as their lab partner, but none of them were, for after Dan Kearns picked his partner, it was Grace’s turn. She pulled out a slip of paper, praying it would be a drooling nerd so she wouldn’t have to lift a carefully manicured finger. 

The paper she pulled out read “Amanda Robin”.

“Amanda Robin,” said Grace aloud, “Who the hell is that?”

“Me,” squeaked Amanda, “I’m Amanda Robin.”

“Perfect!” smiled Mr. Brinkley, “Have fun being lab partners you two!”

As Grace Lavelle took her seat the only thing going through her mind was the same as what was going through Amanda Robin’s, “What did I do to deserve this?”

Later that night

It was a little after 8:00pm. Amanda Robin had finished eating a rather large turkey dinner at six thirty, yet here she was back in the kitchen furiously mixing up a batch of homemade brownies. 

“Honestly, Meowzer,” Amanda said to her cat who was perched on the countertop, “What did I do to deserve that bitch as a partner? Ugh!” 

Meowzer the cat cocked his head quizzically as Amanda poured the mix into a pan and thrust it into the oven. 

“Life sucks, kitty! I have to work with a skinny stuck up snob, and brownies take two hours to cook!” complained Amanda, “If I don’t get something sweet into my mouth this second I’m going to go batshit crazy!”

To satisfy her rage induced sweet treat cravings, Amanda went to the freezer. Her quest was a success, a gallon of rocky road ice cream was her reward. 

“I’ll just eat it out of the tub, kitty, there isn’t that much left.”

Apparently to Amanda, half a gallon of ice cream wasn’t &#8216;that much’. A few cherries made her sundae nearly complete, all she had to do was drown the cherries in fudge. Pretending that the cherries were miniature Grace Lavelle, Amanda doused them with enough chocolate fudge to ensure they did not escape their sweet icy prison. Amanda grabbed a spoon and plopped herself down on the couch with her ice cream and laptop to pass the time. 

Whatever show was on TBS was merely for ambiance as Amanda never looked up from her laptop in the two hours since she sat down. Her stomach rumbled as she heard the buzzer. Her brownies were done. Even though it was around ten pm she deserved one, right? She’d only eaten a few spoonfuls of ice cream, and that was hours ago, wasn’t it? 

Meanwhile, just a few streets over Grace was expressing her sentiments over the phone. 

“Honestly Katie, somebody up there must hate me! Pairing me up with such a nerd! I’ve never even heard of her, have you?” whined Grace.

Katie was Grace’s second in command cheerleader. She was a close second to Grace in nearly everything: cheer, looks, promiscuity, and alcohol consumption. The one thing she trumped Grace in was academics. Katie and Grace shared a lot of the same classes, but like Amanda, Katie was in the classes because she worked hard and was intelligent.

“Yeah, she was in my math class last year. It’s funny though, she was super quiet and pretty skinny at the beginning of the year. But towards the end of the last semester she started gaining weight pretty fast. She looked to have gained around ten or fifteen pounds the last time I saw her.” Said Katie.

“How much would you say she weighed?” asked Grace.

“I dunno, around 140? Why?” asked Katie quizzically. 

“140!? Katie, she’s at least 160 now!” shouted Grace, “Not only is my lab partner a total nerd, but she’s also on her way to being a whale!” 

“I don’t know about that, but I’m sure she’ll be pushing 200 before graduation.” Giggled Katie.

“Easily!” agreed Grace.

“Listen, Grace, I’ve got some homework to get to I’ll see you tomorrow.” admitted Katie.

“Alright, girl. But wait! Promise me that neither of us will ever get that fat!” 

“I promise,” swore Katie.

After hanging up the phone Grace meandered down the stairs and into the kitchen. Grace’s mother had baked a great big American apple pie that afternoon, which Grace had politely refused. She didn’t eat much at dinner and she was hungry, apple pie sounded heavenly. 

“Just one little sliver,” Grace said to herself, “I’ve been good lately, I deserve it.”

One little sliver came and went, once, twice, three times. 

“What good is apple pie without ice cream?” Grace asked herself.

The fourth &#8216;little sliver’ of pie was at least twice the size of any of her previous slivers. She coated the pie with whipped cream and two scoops of vanilla ice cream before taking a moment to admire her delightful sneaky repast. She scarfed down the pie and ice cream as quickly as she could to avoid any awkward encounters with her mother and quickly went up stairs.

As she climbed into bed Grace felt something quite alien to her, a warm feeling radiating throughout her stomach. Grace Lavelle was stuffed. Laying on her back, she ran her hand over her now convex stomach. It felt good, it was comforting. 

_“A girl could get used to this_,” she thought before drifting off to sleep.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Craiger16 (Jun 25, 2012)

That was some good stuff, I'd like to read more.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jun 25, 2012)

good start, can we have some more please?


----------



## itsoktogain (Jun 25, 2012)

*Chapter Two - the Appetite of Grace and her Lab Partner Amanda*

Grace Lavelle, the sex-bomb on a perpetual diet did indeed &#8216;get used to’ feeling full, just as she said she would. Every night she would reward herself for her schoolwork (HA!), good work cheerleading, sticking to her diet, and not becoming like her piggy of a lab partner in terms of stature. These rewards would usually be in the form of something sweet. 

Chocolate as you must know is a girl’s best friend. But Grace liked chocolate a bit too much to be friends. Chocolate in bars, in cupcakes, in puddings, in cookies, in ice cream, and especially in brownies all found their way into her curious and increasingly glutinous gullet. By early October, Grace and Amanda had still not had to collaborate on a lab, and that was fine by Grace. Each night she reminded herself of this when eating her treat. 

“This is nowhere near what that piggy Amanda would eat,” became Grace’s mantra. She would recite it every night around 10:00pm before eating what over time typically became a king sized Hershey bar, bowl of pudding, bowl of ice cream, slab of cake, multiple cookies, or multiple brownies. And, despite her own voracious sweet tooth, Grace was right.

It was Saturday evening, the first in October and Amanda had gotten back from the record store just in time for dinner. 

“Hey dad,” she hollered, “Check out these cool Stooges records I got!”

Her father, usually a music enthusiast hollered back, “Show me later, it’s time for supper!”

Now Amanda’s father was a portly fellow. But even his love of food could not tear him away from his love of music. Only one dish that Amanda knew of could make her father forgo music in favor of food: her mother’s baked macaroni and cheese. Amanda’s mother was quite the amazing chef, and quite the plump woman as well. Standing five foot five and two hundred and eighty pounds, it was clear to anyone who sat down at the Robin family dinner table who did the taste testing. 

No houseguest of the Robin’s could leave still fitting in the pants they entered in. Mrs. Robin’s macaroni and cheese used countless types of cheese along with cups and cups of butter. Amanda hadn’t learned what else she put in the cheesy calorific pasta, but she was sure that it could ruin a modeling career in a single sitting. Not only was the macaroni her father’s favorite dish, but her favorite as well. Amanda rushed to the dinner table with speed uncharacteristic of a girl as portly as herself. 

“Whoah! Slow down there!” her mother chuckled, sending her two chins into a fit of jiggles. 

“Mac &#8216;n cheese me, ma.” Amanda said straight faced. 

In only a couple of minutes, the seemingly bottomless bowl of macaroni and cheese was gone. It had vanished without a trace, except for the cheese on the side of Amanda’s lip. That bowl was the first of five for Amanda that night. Each bowl was consumed more slowly than the one preceding, but with no less passion. 

After her third bowl of heavenly pasta, Amanda felt her stomach pressing into the button of her jeans. It was a bit painful, but the portly girl grazed on. Midway through her fourth bowl, she heard a faint &#8216;ping’ and felt relief around the tummy.

“What was that noise?” wondered Mrs. Robin.

“I’m sure it was nothing” said Amanda nervously.

As Amanda was finishing her fourth bowl, both of her parents were clearing their plates. 

“Mom, what’s for dessert tonight?” said Amanda between mouthfuls of fattening cheesy pasta.

“Oh honey, I didn’t make a dessert tonight,” replied her mother.

“Oh,” pouted the plump hipster, “Well, could you get me another bowl of mac &#8216;n cheese then?” 

“Sure, honey,” her mother responded. She knew quite well what the noise was, and knew why Amanda did not get up to get the pasta herself, but she did not say anything. She didn’t want to embarrass her daughter, or discourage her from eating! The last thing a chef needed was an anorexic daughter!

“Mom,” grunted Amanda, “Could you bring me my apron too? I’m gonna make some brownies.”

“Sure dear, have fun!” her mother quipped, giving Amanda a bowl of mac &#8216;n cheese piled higher than any she’d eaten that night and her apron.

The five bowls of pasta she had eaten were so rich, and so densely packed, that Amanda’s bloated stomach pushed down the zipper of her jeans, as well as made her shirt ride up in the front exposing her swollen paunch. She was too lazy and full to go change into pajamas, so the apron was the perfect way to hide her gut.

Amanda took a nap on the couch while she waited for the brownies to cook. She was beginning to act a bit like the Snorlax she relied upon in her Wifi battles. She dreamt of brownies, and was awakened by the sound of the buzzer and their smell a short two hours later. Her stomach was still a bit bloated, but much less so than before. Amanda’s mouth began to water as she waited for the fudgy delicacy to cool. After what seemed like an eternity, the first spongy chocolate square passed her lips. Delicious. Then another. Scrumptious. Then another. Delectable. Then another. Orgasmic?

Amanda was feeling a bit aroused. This puzzled her. But she soon dismissed the feeling. After realizing the speed and voraciousness with which she devoured the four brownies, she smiled with contented resignation and brought the entire pan of brownies up to her bedroom. 

Once on her bed, she wriggled out of the confining jeans she was wearing. There was no need to remove her Frank Turner t-shirt, as it had become a tube top, forced up by the curve of her bulging tummy. In the darkness of night, brownie after brownie disappeared into her greedy mouth. Then, the feeling returned. However, it was more powerful than before. There was no time to reason it out. Amanda knew only two things at the moment: she needed more food, and to be pleasured. 

"Now I know why humans have two hands,” she thought to herself.

The eight remaining brownies fueled her steamy solo sexual encounter. Each bite pushed her stomach further into the air and the speed at which she was working her pussy made her entire body jiggle including her overstuffed gut. 

All the jostling made her stuffed tummy feel extremely uncomfortable- but that just added to the experience. After all of the remaining brownies were consumed she came. The most intense sexual experience she had ever had was the product of fudge brownies.

Amanda uttered a breathy, “Ahhh… yes, heaven!” before drifting off to sleep.

Her taut shiny gut stuck straight up in the air- a testament to gluttony. It was nearly round, and though normally squishy, it was firm and glistening with sweat, as was the rest of her un toned body. It was pristine now, void of any blemishes or stretch marks at the time. 
Amanda would be in for a nasty surprise in the morning.


----------



## Q Bomb (Apr 11, 2015)

I guess the author gave up on this one or quit the site? I thought it had such promise.


----------

